# Selenium IDE



## sinoptik (3. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
kennt sich hier jemand mit Selenium aus? Und zwar habe ich ein paar Test-Cases aufgenommen und möchte sie nacheinander abspielen lassen. Wie kann ich dies tun, ohne, dass ich die Cases jedesmal manuell mit "Open" öffne?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## maki (3. Jul 2009)

Lege dir doch eine TestSuite an die deine TestCases beinhaltet.


----------



## sinoptik (3. Jul 2009)

Super, danke, danach hab ich gesucht!


----------

